# Getting SW version Motorola to show in app



## vtecduck (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to be able to get the SW from a phone to populate in the app I am making. I have tried all the Build options from http://developer.android.com/reference/android/os/Build.html and I have tried to access it through TELEPHONY. The info will populate in the app, but none of it shows the version I need to populate. I need it to be able to populate the system version like in the picture below.


----------

